# Lipglass/Lipstick Storage Ideas?



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anybody know where to get the lipstick/lipgloss acrylic trays to hold the lipsticks and lipglasses..Thanks


----------



## Donut (Oct 25, 2009)

the container store has them for like $7

The Container Store > 24-Lipstick Acrylic Organizer


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 25, 2009)

do you know if they hold mac lipglasses and lipgelees as well?


----------



## GucciGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Also ikea has a unit in the anorda collection and its part of a 3 piece set. You can put brushes or lipsticks in it. I think its around $8-$14.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry no offense but i bought those omg i hate them i still have wanna get rid of them..


----------

